#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Дэвачен - это сансарический или нирванический мир?

## Дифо

Сообщение от Tong Po  
Так и в Махаяне они сансарические. В Девачене просто созданы практически идеальные условия для практики, то есть можно сказать, что там тоже анагамины перерождаются. И становятся ... боддхисаттвами высших бхуми  Ну или в нирвану уходят 

Но в Махаяне они созданы силой заслуг конкретного Будды. А в Тхераваде нет.

----------


## Иосиф В

А разве вообще есть "нирванический мир"?

----------

Bob (29.10.2009), Zom (29.10.2009)

----------


## Бо

Нирвана это не место, нельзя сказать что нирвана :
1. существует
2. не существует
3. и существует и не существует
4. ни существует ни не существует.

Следовательно Дэвачен - сансарический мир.

----------


## Дифо

Сферу Дэвачена можно понимать как верхний уровень чистой сферы Нирманакаи или же как мост к нижнему уровню Самбхогакаи. Это область опыта равносильного первому  уровню Бодхисаттвы.

Когда ум приходит к переживанию Девачена, реализуется первый бхуми Бодхисаттвы.

*2-й Калу Ринпоче 1986*

Девачен - это состояние, в котором рассеяна иллюзия эго, так что мы никогда больше не можем стать мишенью. Но ещё остаются уровни неведения и жёстких представлений, которые постепенно удаляются.

*Лама Оле Нидал 1999*


Если нет иллюзии "эго", то это не сансара. Нирвана и Сансара тождественны. Но "отличаются" "наличием" у субъекта в восприятии иллюзии "эго".

Значит Девачен это нирванический мир. Пусть даже это нирвана анагаминов и (или) Бодхисаттв. 

Так ли это?

Дифо

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Трудно сказать, но Девачен или Сукхавати (Обладающая блаженством) это чистая земля, где слово чистая подразумевает освобождение от загрязненных скандх и следовательно от сансары. следовательно рождение в чистой земле Сукхавати означает особождение от сансары.  В благопожеланиях о рождении в Сукхавати говорится так что что пусть я родившись в Сукхавати продолжу свое совершенствование, поскольку там для этого есть все условия. но используя тантрическую практику перенесения сознания - пхову возможно видимо родиться в Сукхавати с загрязненной кармой, то есть без освобождения от сансары. и там заняться практиками. Один великий тибетский мастер в прошлом с помощью сиддхи отправился в одну Чистую землю и был там ограблен разбойниками. вернувшись он сказал что думал прежде что в Чистых земля все даки и дакини, но оказалось совсем не так.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Т Один великий тибетский мастер в прошлом с помощью сиддхи отправился в одну Чистую землю и был там ограблен разбойниками. вернувшись он сказал что думал прежде что в Чистых земля все даки и дакини, но оказалось совсем не так.




Это шутка наверное. Или Он преследовал в своём рассказе назидательные (установочные) цели для счастья своих учеников. Типа Чистая Страна - хорошо, но если вы боитесь разбойников, то стремитесь к Анутара Самъяк Сам Бодхи. Шутка. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Егор С.

здесь, в этом мире можно достигнуть бОльших успехов в практике, занимаясь ей *сейчас*, чем еслиб направлять свои мысли на перерождение в каком-то ином мире, что-бы там *потом* заняться практикой

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009), Иосиф В (29.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Так ли это?


Нет. В Нирване не рождаются...

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Нет. В Нирване не рождаются...



На каком основании построено Ваше высказывание?

----------


## Бо

Дэвачен - в переводе означает "обитель богов". Боги - также рождаются и умирают, это сансарический мир.

----------


## Дифо

> Дэвачен - в переводе означает "обитель богов". Боги - также рождаются и умирают, это сансарический мир.



Перевод термина не основание.


Тогда буддизм не религия. Так как религия переводится вновь объединять и подходит только к религиям типа Христианство+Ислам+Иудаизм.


А кварк "С" действительно Очаровательный  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Здесь дева не санскритское слово, а тибетское дева - блаженство, счастье. на санкрите эта земля - Сукхавати.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Считается что усердным людям здесь практиковать лучше, но ленивым лучше в чистых землях. там нет нужды работать для того чтобы найти пропитание и т.д. только практика.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

> На каком основании построено Ваше высказывание?


 Пратитьясамутпада.

----------

Zom (29.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Пратитьясамутпада.


А по точнее, пожалуйста...

----------


## Aion

> А по точнее, пожалуйста...


Вот: 


> XI. Рождение ("джати"). Живое существо "рождается", рождение же не что иное, как первый момент зачатия, первый момент, когда пробуждается сознание. Этот член 12-членной формулы соответствует III периоду – "виджняне" – предыдущей жизни. 
> 
> XII. Старость и смерть ("джара-марана"). Живое существо начинает стареть с момента рождения, "старость и смерть" обнимают, таким образом, всю жизнь, в течение последней ступени которой вновь накопляется энергия к быванию, вновь образуется сумма "деяний" ("карма"), что приводит опять к новой жизни; так без конца повторяются рождение, жизнь и смерть со всеми своими страданиями, опять и опять в вечном, казалось бы, круговороте. Найти исход из него – цель учения Будды.
> 
> *О. О. Розенберг. 
> ПРОБЛЕМЫ БУДДИЙСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ*

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А по точнее, пожалуйста...


А поточнее - патичча-самуппада -)

----------

Aion (29.10.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Но в Махаяне они созданы силой заслуг конкретного Будды. А в Тхераваде нет.


И в Махаяне и в Тхераваде - да.  Они созданы силой заслуг тех, кто туда попадает, даже сам конкретный будда - проявляется адепту только силой его личных заслуг.
Некоторые Учителя и вовсе говорят, что "чистые земли" это просто название перерождения где есть идеальные условия для обретения плодов буддства\архатства.

#4 - похоже на бред.

----------


## Гьялцен

Дифо, вы же процитировали Калу Ринпоче. Девачен- это сфера уровня нирманакаи. 
Чистый мир, созданный силой заслуг и благопожеланий Будды Амитабхи. Не менее реальный, чем наш, если уж на то пошло.  Просветленная иллюзия для блага пратиков Махаяны. У Калу Ринпоче перечислены также 5 основных причин для рождения там.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Дифо, вы же процитировали Калу Ринпоче. Девачен- это сфера уровня нирманакаи. 
> Чистый мир, созданный силой заслуг и благопожеланий Будды Амитабхи. Не менее реальный, чем наш, если уж на то пошло.  Просветленная иллюзия для блага пратиков Махаяны. У Калу Ринпоче перечислены также 5 основных причин для рождения там.



Но меня волнует вот что: Если нет иллюзии "эго", то мир нирванический. Так ли?

----------


## Дифо

> #4 - похоже на бред.


Вот это :Если нет иллюзии "эго", то это не сансара. Нирвана и Сансара тождественны. Но "отличаются" "наличием" у субъекта в восприятии иллюзии "эго".

Значит Девачен это нирванический мир. Пусть даже это нирвана анагаминов и (или) Бодхисаттв. 

Так ли это?

Дифо


Может термин нирванический меня сбивает, или это полностью бред?

----------


## Fritz

Похоже, что полностью)))
Хотя смотря как трактовать и пояснять все эти утверждения.

----------


## Нико

Слышала по этому поводу следующее: чистые земли, включая и Девачен, это -- ни сансара, ни нирвана. В смысле, если там рождаешься, то в сансару уже обратно не попадёшь, оттуда только один путь -- к освобождению, т.к. нет грубых омрачений, мешающих заниматься практикой, типа полового влечения, желания грубой пищи, одежды и развлечений, и т.п., и есть все условия для практики.

----------


## Дифо

> Слышала по этому поводу следующее: чистые земли, включая и Девачен, это -- ни сансара, ни нирвана. В смысле, если там рождаешься, то в сансару уже обратно не попадёшь, оттуда только один путь -- к освобождению, т.к. нет грубых омрачений, мешающих заниматься практикой, типа полового влечения, желания грубой пищи, одежды и развлечений, и т.п., и есть все условия для практики.



От переживания рождения в Девачене расстворяется иллюзия эго.

И Бодхисаттва О урвня становится Бодхисаттвой 1-го.


Но как это ни нирвана - ни сансара?

----------


## Нико

> От переживания рождения в Девачене расстворяется иллюзия эго.
> 
> И Бодхисаттва О урвня становится Бодхисаттвой 1-го.
> 
> 
> Но как это ни нирвана - ни сансара?


Пограничный мир  :Smilie: . Точнее сказать не могу, т.к. видимо, там ещё не рождалась. А вот по поводу растворения иллюзии эго -- сомнительно. Скорее, практикуя там, будет легче познать пустоту, чем здесь....

----------


## Дифо

> Пограничный мир . Точнее сказать не могу, т.к. видимо, там ещё не рождалась. А вот по поводу растворения иллюзии эго -- сомнительно. Скорее, практикуя там, будет легче познать пустоту, чем здесь....



Не сомневайтесь!

----------


## Гьялцен

Согласен с Нико. Судя по всему, эго в Девачен не сразу растворяется- остаются прежние санскары-формирующие факторы. 
Тем более, что согласно Сутре созерцания Амитаюса-Будды различные индивиды могут рождаться в Девачен согласно 9-ти стадиям: 3 стадии относятся к высшему типу рождения, 3- к среднему и 3 - к низшему. Есть напирмер такой вид рождения. когда индивид возникает в закрытом лотосе и не может видеть лика будды Амитабхи, и только спустя какое-то время может из лотоса выйти. 
Качества чистой земли Девачен пространно описаны Буддой Шакьямуни в вышеупомянутой сутре Созерцания Амитаюса, а также в сутре Амитабхи и еще в одной, запамятовал название, кажется это сутра обетов будды Амитабхи. Можно ознакомиться с 48-ю обетами Будды Амитабхи - эта тема  прекрасно объясняется китайскими комментаторами школы Чистой земли. 
В целом, это место описывается как совершенный мир, где отсутствуют страдания, а все вещи и  также животные, населяющие его - такие как певчие птицы- не рождаются а возникают благодаря состраданию и искусности Будды Амитабхи. Такие же существа как мы, рождаясь там, принимают облик монаха и слушая дхарму из уст Амитабхи и его помощников, снова вступают на путь практики Махаяны. И каждый из рожденных там получает пророчество о своем будущем становлении буддой лично от Будды Амитабхи.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009), Юй Кан (29.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тхеравадинам туда путь заказан?

----------


## Иосиф В

Нагнали метафизики  :Smilie: 
Это все выводы от чтения Абхидхармы?

----------


## Дифо

> Согласен с Нико. Судя по всему, эго в Девачен не сразу растворяется- остаются прежние санскары-формирующие факторы. 
> Тем более, что согласно Сутре созерцания Амитаюса-Будды различные индивиды могут рождаться в Девачен согласно 9-ти стадиям: 3 стадии относятся к высшему типу рождения, 3- к среднему и 3 - к низшему. Есть напирмер такой вид рождения. когда индивид возникает в закрытом лотосе и не может видеть лика будды Амитабхи, и только спустя какое-то время может из лотоса выйти. 
> Качества чистой земли Девачен пространно описаны Буддой Шакьямуни в вышеупомянутой сутре Созерцания Амитаюса, а также в сутре Амитабхи и еще в одной, запамятовал название, кажется это сутра обетов будды Амитабхи. Можно ознакомиться с 48-ю обетами Будды Амитабхи - эта тема  прекрасно объясняется китайскими комментаторами школы Чистой земли. 
> В целом, это место описывается как совершенный мир, где отсутствуют страдания, а все вещи и  также животные, населяющие его - такие как певчие птицы- не рождаются а возникают благодаря состраданию и искусности Будды Амитабхи. Такие же существа как мы, рождаясь там, принимают облик монаха и слушая дхарму из уст Амитабхи и его помощников, снова вступают на путь практики Махаяны. И каждый из рожденных там получает пророчество о своем будущем становлении буддой лично от Будды Амитабхи.



А другие Чистые Страны?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Тхеравадинам туда путь заказан?


Туда попасть может любой, кроме  совершивших 5 мятежных действий (пролитие крови Будды и т д)- кто обладает верой в Будду Амитабху и чудесные качества его Земли. Это главное условие. Плюс есть другие причины для рождения там- но главное все же вера в Амитабху.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009), Юй Кан (29.10.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> А другие Чистые Страны?


Чистая земля Гуру Ринпоче, например- Нгаяблинг- это небольшая страна уровня нирманакаи. Рождаются там практики тантры, что преданы Гуру Ринпоче и соблюдают обеты. Родиться в ней можно либо даком в свите Гуру, либо обычным существом- ракшасом- на этом же континенте. 
есть чистые земли даков и дакинь- рождаются там практики Чакрасамвары .
Есть Земли гневных манифестаций будд- но это не для всех тантриков. 
можно долго перечислять, могу рекомендовать книгу- Арага Карма Чакме"Путь через врата смерти"

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

Получается что праведные христиане и мусульмане вполне попадают в буддийские чистые земли, или мне кажется?

----------


## Дифо

> Чистая земля Гуру Ринпоче...Нгаяблинг...есть чистые земли даков и дакинь...Есть Земли гневных манифестаций будд...можно долго перечислять...


А они также "пограничные миры"?

----------


## Егор С.

заранее извиняюсь за свою неграмотность




> ... нет грубых омрачений, мешающих заниматься практикой, типа полового влечения ...


как же существа там рождаются и размножаются? почкованием?  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> А они также "пограничные миры"?


Разные уровни есть. Некоторые относятся к нирманакае, другие- к самбогакае. В целом как я понял они представляют разные просветленные качества и возможности для практики.

----------


## Гьялцен

> заранее извиняюсь за свою неграмотность
> 
> 
> 
> как же существа там рождаются и размножаются? почкованием?


Рождаются чудесным образом- например в Девачен рождение происходит из бутона лотоса. Также интересно, что в Девачене нет женщин- все рождаются в теле монаха-мужчины.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Получается что праведные христиане и мусульмане вполне попадают в буддийские чистые земли, или мне кажется?


Нет. Они наверное попадают в свои миры- т.к. объект устремления разный и цель разная. 
У буддистов цель к примеру Девачен будды Амитабхи- чтобы туда попасть нужно собрать условия, первое из которых вера в качества будды Амитабхи. У христиан и мусульман это первое условие отсутствует. хотя они могут также очищать клеши. создавать накопления и т.д.- результат будет иной.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Нет. Они наверное попадают в свои миры- т.к. объект устремления разный и цель разная. 
> У буддистов цель к примеру Девачен будды Амитабхи- чтобы туда попасть нужно собрать условия, первое из которых вера в качества будды Амитабхи. У христиан и мусульман это первое условие отсутствует. хотя они могут также очищать клеши. создавать накопления и т.д.- результат будет иной.


Че-та по легенде там ничего не надо собирать, нужно в бардо пожелать родиться в Девачен, вставать и идти в любом направлении.
Но поскольку в бардо сложно вспомнить о том, что есть возможность переродиться в Девачен, поэтому надо тренироваться при жизни , укреплять веру, собирать накопления и т.д. только дл того что бы в бардо вспомнить что можно пожелать вот.
А так в Девачен может отправиться любой, кто сможет в бардо пожелать там переродиться.

----------


## Дифо

> Разные уровни есть. Некоторые относятся к нирманакае, другие- к самбогакае...



Как я понял Вы относите к сансарическим мирам уровень Нирманакаи, а к нирваническим - уровень Самбхогакаи. Так?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Че-та по легенде там ничего не надо собирать, нужно в бардо пожелать родиться в Девачен, вставать и идти в любом направлении.
> Но поскольку в бардо сложно вспомнить о том, что есть возможность переродиться в Девачен, поэтому надо тренироваться при жизни , укреплять веру, собирать накопления и т.д. только дл того что бы в бардо вспомнить что можно пожелать вот.
> А так в Девачен может отправиться любой, кто сможет в бардо пожелать там переродиться.


По какой еще легенде?
Читайте матчасть, сутры относящиеся к школе Чистой земли. 
Описано множество случаев, которые происходили в Китае, а также в Америке- когда практикующие повторение имени Будды Амитабхи надевали праздничные одежды, садились в медитацию и спокойно, минуя бардо, уходили из нашего мир в Землю Амитабхи. Многие практикующие еще при жизни встречали Амитабху и его двух помощников благодаря очищению своего сознания, либо же в момент смерти проявляли знаки ухода в чистую землю. 
Последователи Амитабхи создают благопожелания еще при жизни, повторяют имя будды, развивают бодхичитту, питаются по-вегетариански- при чем тут "для того чтобы в бардо вспомнить"?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Как я понял Вы относите к сансарическим мирам уровень Нирманакаи, а к нирваническим - уровень Самбхогакаи. Так?


Чистые земли по определению вне сансары. Просто миров нирманакаи легче достичь таким существам как мы.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Чистые земли по определению вне сансары.


И Девачен тоже?

----------


## Fritz

Вне сансары только Боженька.

----------


## Дифо

> Вне сансары только Боженька.


Чей?  или Какой?

----------


## Гьялцен

> И Девачен тоже?


Да , почитайте сутры. которые я упомянул.

----------


## Дифо

> Да , почитайте сутры. которые я упомянул.


Да там же прямо не говорится что Чистые Страны (Земли) это вне сансары......

----------


## Гьялцен

Говорится-говорится, описаны Буддой все качества Девачена ...

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Говорится-говорится, описаны Буддой все качества Девачена ...



На прямую не касается этой темы...

----------


## Гьялцен

внимательно почитайте 48 обетов Будды Амитабхи.
Дома гляну. может завтра приведу цитаты.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> И Бодхисаттва О урвня становится Бодхисаттвой 1-го.


Ну так боддхисаттва первого уровня всё ещё в сансаре. Нет никаких "нирванических миров". Нирвана - это когда нет духкхи. И всё.

----------

Fritz (29.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

Вот собственно кратко сформулированный вопрос:

Чистые Страны - они нирванические или сансарические?

----------


## Дифо

> Ну так боддхисаттва первого уровня всё ещё в сансаре. Нет никаких "нирванических миров". Нирвана - это когда нет духкхи. И всё.


Рад видеть Ваше сообщение, здравствуйте!

Бодхисаттвы первого и выше уровней вне иллюзии эго. Если так то некому страдать. Согласны?

----------


## Дифо

> Ну так боддхисаттва первого уровня всё ещё в сансаре. Нет никаких "нирванических миров". Нирвана - это когда нет духкхи. И всё.


На основе чего Вы утверждаете, что Бодхисаттва 1 уровня (уровня Радости) всё ещё сансарное существо?

----------


## Tong Po

> Чистые Страны - они нирванические или сансарические?


Логику примените: Чистые страны созданы силой заслуг того или иного Будды? Да. Значит они зависят от причин и условий? Да - от силы заслуг, например. То что зависит от причин и условий это сансара или нирвана? *Это - сансара*. Сансара тождественна нирване? Да. Значит...? Ничего не значит.

----------


## Tong Po

> На основе чего Вы утверждаете, что Бодхисаттва 1 уровня (уровня Радости) всё ещё сансарное существо?


Могу порекомендовать "Введение в мадхъямаку" Чандракирти. Там довольно подрабно это описывается. Или стать боддхисаттвой первого уровня и понять непосредственно. Буддизм только эти два типа познания признаёт за истинные: непосредственное восприятие и выводное знание.

----------

Дифо (29.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Логику примените: Чистые страны созданы силой заслуг того или иного Будды? Да. Значит они зависят от причин и условий? Да - от силы заслуг, например. То что зависит от причин и условий это сансара или нирвана? *Это - сансара*. Сансара тождественна нирване? Да. Значит...? Ничего не значит.



Значит отличается только на субъективном уровне. Тоесть наличием или отсутствием иллюзии "эго" у субъекта. Да?

----------


## Дифо

> Могу порекомендовать "Введение в мадхъямаку" Чандракирти. Там довольно подрабно это описывается. Или стать боддхисаттвой первого уровня и понять непосредственно. Буддизм только эти два типа познания признаёт за истинные: непосредственное восприятие и выводное знание.


За рекомендацию благодарю! 

Но это же не ответ.

Ответ на моём уровне, пока, это авторитетное свидетельство.

Выводное знание зависит от того  кто и как его выведет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Бодхисаттвы первого и выше уровней вне иллюзии эго. Если так то некому страдать. Согласны?


Несмотря на то, что боддхисаттва на первом уровне избавляется от интеллектуального цепляния за истинное существование, у него всё ещё остаётся врождённое цепляние. Находясь на первом уровне, он продолжает медитировать на пустоту, пока не достигнет мудрости, которая действует как непосредственное противоядие грубому виду большого-большого цепляния за истинное существование (всего 9 видов такого цепляния выделяет Чандракирти: большое-большое, средне-большое и т.д.).

----------


## Tong Po

> Но это же не ответ.


Так Вам надо разобраться в классификации уровней боддхисаттв. Я для этого и порекомендовал классическую работу. В соих комментариях на "Введени..." Восьмой Кармапа Микьё Дордже говорит, что боддхисаттва может обретать рождение в соответсвии с тем, на каком уровне он находится. А раз на первом уровне он ещё не избавился от цепляния за истинное существование, но при этом рождается в Чистых Землях, значит, ЧЗ - всё ещё сансара.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ответ на моём уровне пока это авторитетное свидетельство.


Я ипредложил Вам обратиться к авторитеному свидетельству - Чандракирти.

----------


## Дифо

Тонг По.

Дайте точную цитату и место, что Чистые Страны - это часть сансары.

и

Дайте точную цитату и место, что Бодхисаттва Первого уровня сансарическое существо. (страдающее существо).


Заранее благодарю. Дифо

----------


## Дифо

> Я ипредложил Вам обратиться к авторитеному свидетельству - Чандракирти.


Спасибо. 
Я понял. 
Только цитату можно в подтверждение ваших слов, что Чистые Страны это часть Сансары.

Благодарю Вас!

----------


## Tong Po

> Значит отличается только на субъективном уровне.


Не совсем понял. Что именно отличается?




> Тоесть наличием или отсутствием иллюзии "эго" у субъекта


Ну так и у последователей адвайты (реализованных) вроде как отсутсвует "эго" (у них один Брахман). Однако же их взгляд - небуддийский. Т.к. у них Брахман истинно существует. Вечно и неизменно. Тк что отсутсвие"чувства эго" - это всё ещё не аннутара самъяк самбодхи (с точки зрения Махаяны).

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Дайте точную цитату и место, что Чистые Страны - это часть сансары.


Да нету такой цитаты. Это - просто логика. Я же Вам её привёл. Найдите, что там не так.




> Дайте точную цитату и место, что Бодхисаттва Первого уровня сансарическое существо. (страдающее существо).


Да там всю главу надо цитировать. А книга у меня в бумажном варианте. Нету там таких вот прямых ответов на вопросы. Есть комментарии. Я кстати и процитировал часть комментария (там, где "Несмотря на то, что боддхисаттва на первом уровне избавляется от интеллектуального цепляния..." - просто кавычки не поставил).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Досточтимый геше Чжамьян Кенце. Из книги "Лочжонг с разъснениями практики Белой тары":
ВОПРОС: В какой сфере лежит Чистая земля? Имеют ли там форму? И на основании какой причины туда попадают? Проходят ли при этом через бардо?
РИНПОЧЕ: Для того, чтобы оказаться в Чистой земле, нужно пройти через бардо. Само название этих областей, то есть Чистые Области, или Чистые Земли, может вызвать вопрос: "Чистые от чего?" Они чисты от тела, от скандх, то есть от тела рождения как созревшего результата.
Мы можем рассматривать проблему рождения еще с одной стороны. И тогда окажется, что есть три способа рождения:
1) для обычного человека - это рождение в силу кармы и аффектов;
2) для бодхисаттвы - это рождение через сострадание и молитву;
3) для архата - это рождение, которое он имеет возможность выбирать, то есть власть над рождением.
Если вы рождаетесь в местах, которые называются Чистыми областями, то это значит, что вы уже вне пределов сансары. И кроме того, есть такие качества, которые дает нам рождение, а есть такие качества, которые дает нам тренировка.
Например, если мы родились людьми и учимся, получаем образование, знания, то получаем некие качества вследствие тренировки. А есть люди, которые обладают особыми качествами, и эти качества даны им от рождения.
В Чистой области можно родиться благодаря качествам, которые имеются от рождения. Это могут быть такие качества, как ясновидение, чудесные способности и так далее. И если, благодаря таким качествам, существа рождаются в Чистых землях, то, как
правило, они вновь возвращаются в нечистые земли, чтобы помогать живым существам.
Мы можем молиться и можем собирать определенные причины, чтобы родиться в Чистых землях. В принципе это возможно, но мы должны понимать, что накопление причин освобождения от сансары - это трудный путь. А рождение в Чистых землях - это освобождение от сансары.

----------

Dondhup (29.10.2009), Гьялцен (29.10.2009), Дифо (29.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Не совсем понял. Что именно отличается?


Сансара от Нирваны






> Так что отсутсвие "чувства эго" - это всё ещё не аннутара самъяк самбодхи (с точки зрения Махаяны).


Точно. Это Освобождение.  Но есть состояния нирваны Архата, нирваны Пратьякабудды. это тоже не аннутара самъяк самбодхи.

По ещё одному спрошу. Извините за то что не достаточно точно формулирую. Существует ли Нирвана Бодхисаттв? Бодхисаттвы с первого уровня и выше в Нирване? Чистые Страны это Нирвана?

----------


## Tong Po

> Сансара от Нирваны


Наличием или отсутсвием духкхи.




> Существует ли Нирвана Бодхисаттв? Бодхисаттвы с первого уровня и выше в Нирване?


Смотря с какой стороны смотреть...

----------


## Дифо

> Досточтимый геше Чжамьян Кенце. Из книги "Лочжонг с разъснениями практики Белой тары":
> ВОПРОС: В какой сфере лежит Чистая земля? Имеют ли там форму? И на основании какой причины туда попадают? Проходят ли при этом через бардо?
> РИНПОЧЕ: Для того, чтобы оказаться в Чистой земле, нужно пройти через бардо. Само название этих областей, то есть Чистые Области, или Чистые Земли, может вызвать вопрос: "Чистые от чего?" Они чисты от тела, от скандх, то есть от тела рождения как созревшего результата.
> Мы можем рассматривать проблему рождения еще с одной стороны. И тогда окажется, что есть три способа рождения:
> 1) для обычного человека - это рождение в силу кармы и аффектов;
> 2) для бодхисаттвы - это рождение через сострадание и молитву;
> 3) для архата - это рождение, которое он имеет возможность выбирать, то есть власть над рождением.
> Если вы рождаетесь в местах, которые называются Чистыми областями, то это значит, что вы уже вне пределов сансары. И кроме того, есть такие качества, которые дает нам рождение, а есть такие качества, которые дает нам тренировка.
> Например, если мы родились людьми и учимся, получаем образование, знания, то получаем некие качества вследствие тренировки. А есть люди, которые обладают особыми качествами, и эти качества даны им от рождения.
> ...




Море благодарности! Спасибо Друг! Если книга по рукой дай год издания и страницу.


Море благодарности! Пусть исполняется каждый Твой замысел на счастье всех!

----------


## Tong Po

> В Чистой области можно *родиться*


См. пратиья-самутпаду.

----------


## Гьялцен

> См. пратиья-самутпаду.


Однако рождающиеся в чистых землях имеют скорее тело из света, а не тело, состояще из скандх и т..д
Кроме того, первое звено пратитья-самудпады и сансары соответственно- неведение. А причина рождения в чистых землях - иная.

----------


## Дифо

> Книгу геше Чжамьяна Кенце можно скачать на koob.ru


http://www.universalinternetlibrary.ru/book/lo/lo1.htm

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Дэвачен - в переводе означает "обитель богов". Боги - также рождаются и умирают, это сансарический мир.


откуда такой перевод? "дэва" это не на санскрите "бог", это на тибетском "блаженство, счастье". а чен - это ченпо (или ченмо, но в данном случае первый вариант) - "великий". Великое блаженство. Ни слова о богах.

----------

Бо (29.10.2009), Дифо (31.10.2009), Иосиф В (29.10.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

На санскр. это Прамудита: как раз первый уровень бодхисаттв.

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Вот собственно кратко сформулированный вопрос:
> 
> Чистые Страны - они нирванические или сансарические?


Это обязательно знать ученику Оле Нидала?

----------


## Бо

Согласно этому источнику стр. 47 Чистые земли - четыре последних плана существования, там рождаются и умирают, но живут очень долго и счастливо, так как нет тела и страдания. Но смерть есть. А смерть только в сансаре. И вообще о Нирване нечего сказать, это абсолютное угасание. Это не место, где что-то может быть. Поэтому нирванических миров быть не может.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Забыли еще кое-что. Существо может родиться в Чистой Земле из бутона лотоса, но если ум не очищен, существо будет находиться в закрытом бутоне лотоса до тех пор, пока не иссякнет либо негативная карма, либо благая. ...

----------


## Бо

А что, в Чистых землях ещё и растениями перерождаются?

----------


## Маша_ла

Рождаются из лотоса - сидят там, как Дюймовочки и ждут, когда же лотос раскроется и они увидят.. это прекрасное место  :Smilie:  Как-то так, наверное  :Smilie:  Или там внутри медитируют и ждут. Или не ждут. Просто не растениями же рождаются, а деваченскими обитателями, но из лотоса. И сидят там, как Будды, и сияют во все стороны, покачиваемые деваченским ветерком. И слушают освобождающие учения.
Говорят, в земле Тары, о чем подумаешь - сразу появляется. И, если планировать рождение там, то можно заранее продумать дизайн этого своего места - что и кто там будет. И, когда там родишься, все будет согласно утвержденного дизайна  :Smilie:  Насчет Девачена не в курсе. Но, наверное, везде примерно одно и тоже?
Еще говорят, когда там родишься - ну в чистых землях, то можно путешествовать из одного места в другое, забыла из одной земли в другую или нет, и слушать разные учения от Будд и Бодхисаттв.
Хочу туда. Потом, попозже.

Эт самое. Девачен - 100% не самсарический мир. И, я думаю, не нирванический тоже. Это мир Будды Амитабхи, куда можно попасть всем, кто пожелает. Нужно только захотеть сильно-сильно. И накопить заслугу. Это такой специальный чистый мир, куда можно попасть всем желающим. Демократичный такой. После рождения там, уже не родишься в трех нижних мирах, по-моему. В общем, при всей демократичности поди туда попади..

----------


## Aion

> А что, в Чистых землях ещё и растениями перерождаются?


Ага, росянки всякие. Райская скатерть-самобранка: существ в бутон заманивать не надо, они сами там зарождаются...)))

----------


## ullu

> Логику примените: Чистые страны созданы силой заслуг того или иного Будды? .


Силой сострадания, а не заслуг.

----------


## ullu

> По какой еще легенде?
> Читайте матчасть, сутры относящиеся к школе Чистой земли. 
> Описано множество случаев, которые происходили в Китае, а также в Америке- когда практикующие повторение имени Будды Амитабхи надевали праздничные одежды, садились в медитацию и спокойно, минуя бардо, уходили из нашего мир в Землю Амитабхи. Многие практикующие еще при жизни встречали Амитабху и его двух помощников благодаря очищению своего сознания, либо же в момент смерти проявляли знаки ухода в чистую землю. 
> Последователи Амитабхи создают благопожелания еще при жизни, повторяют имя будды, развивают бодхичитту, питаются по-вегетариански- при чем тут "для того чтобы в бардо вспомнить"?


Я о том, что собрание заслуг и вообще накоплений не необходимое и не обязательное условие для перерождения в Девачен.
Достаточно пожелания в бардо.

----------


## ullu

> Чистые Страны - они нирванические или сансарические?


Сансара и нирвана это не состояние окружающего мира, а состояние ума. Как чистые земли могут быть сансарическими или нирваническими?

----------


## Нико

> . Также интересно, что в Девачене нет женщин- все рождаются в теле монаха-мужчины.


Источник таких сведений, плиз?

----------

Маша_ла (30.10.2009)

----------


## Бо

Мужчинами рождаются только в 16 мирах Рупа-локи. (стр.43) В чистых мирах нет тел и следовательно нет половых признаков  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Кроме того, первое звено пратитья-самудпады и сансары соответственно- неведение. А причина рождения в чистых землях - иная.


Там нет первого звена. Там все звенья *взаимо*зависимы. То есть, если есть то, то есть и это, если нет того, то нет и этого. Значит, если есть рождение (неважно вследствии чего), то есть и всё остальное, то есть смерть, а смерть - это духкха. 




> Силой сострадания, а не заслуг.


В данном контексте это непринципиально. Пусть силой сострадания. Всё равно - это причина. То есть взаимозависимость. А взаимозависимость - это сансара. Пусть там нет тел и т.п. Там есть рождение (и всё остальное значит), там есть причины, и условия. Этого достаточно.

----------

Aion (30.10.2009)

----------


## ullu

> В данном контексте это непринципиально. Пусть силой сострадания. Всё равно - это причина. То есть взаимозависимость. А взаимозависимость - это сансара. Пусть там нет тел и т.п. Там есть рождение (и всё остальное значит), там есть причины, и условия. Этого достаточно.


Принципиально. Абсолютная бодхичитта за пределами причин и следствий, в отличие от накопления заслуг.
Девачен это пространство ума Будды Амитабхи. Наше измерение в нашу кальпу это пространство ума Будды Шакьямуни.
Если вы осознаете это - вы в нирване, если нет - вы в сансаре.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Может вместо того, чтобы спорить, кто-нибудь сюда выложит текст (на русском) Сукхавати-вьюха-сутры?

----------

Дифо (31.10.2009)

----------


## ullu

Так яндекс её давно уже выложил
http://shodokan.narod.ru/amitabha.htm

----------

Pema Sonam (30.10.2009)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Только вот не все спорящие читали  :Smilie: 
Хотя сутра веселая, особенно где говориться про наличие причин для счастья - *существуют бесконечные причины для счастья*.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Принципиально. Абсолютная бодхичитта за пределами причин и следствий, в отличие от накопления заслуг.
> Девачен это пространство ума Будды Амитабхи. Наше измерение в нашу кальпу это пространство ума Будды Шакьямуни.
> Если вы осознаете это - вы в нирване, если нет - вы в сансаре.


Наличие ума - сансарический маркер. В любом пространстве, подпространстве и гиперпространстве...)))

----------


## Tong Po

> Если вы осознаете это - вы в нирване, если нет - вы в сансаре.


Ну так, значит, это не лока (вместилище). В этом случае говорить в терминах "сансарический/несансарический мир" вообще бессмысленно. А если говорить именно о _локе_, то это - сансара (почему я уже довольно подробно объяснил).

----------


## Tong Po

Из Сукхавати-вьюхи:

"10. Далее, Шарипутра, в этой земле Татхагаты Амитаюса живут чистые бодхисаттвы; те, *кто уже не вернётся и связанные одним рождением*."

Последние два типа живых существ всё ещё в сансаре, а живут, как видим в Дэвачене. Значит...

"...все они станут невозвращающимися (авинивартания) и достигнут наивысшего и полного просветления (ануттара самьяксамбодхи), в той земле Будды Амитаюса родившись. "

То есть родившись там (в Дэвачене) они достигнут аннутара самъяк самбодхи. Значаит Сукхавати всё ещё сансара (после рождения там достигнут, а не во время рождения там, то есть родятся там, будут практиковать, благодаря идеальным условиям, созданным Амитабхой и достигнут).

----------


## ullu

> Ну так, значит, это не лока (вместилище). В этом случае говорить в терминах "сансарический/несансарический мир" вообще бессмысленно. А если говорить именно о _локе_, то это - сансара (почему я уже довольно подробно объяснил).


Лока не может иметь признак сансары или нирваны. Это имхо ошибка.
Будда жил в локе людей, при этом он был в нирване. 
Так же Будда Амитабха ведь в Девачене находится, при этом там и другие существа.
И при таком раскладе , когда мы предполагаем что лока может быть нирваной или сансарой получается что просветление достигается рождением в просветленной локе. Но это же абсурд.
Так что в какой бы локе ты ни родился , в сансаре ты там будешь или в нирване зависит исключительно от состояния твоего сознания. 
Те же кто рождаются в чистых землях не полностью просветлены, иначе им не понадобилось бы это рождение, зачем просветленному особые условия для просветления?  Cтало быть они все ещё находятся в сансаре, да. Но не из-за того, что Девачен сансарический мир, а из-за того, что состояние их сознания таково - где бы они не родились они в сансаре. Если же там родится Будда, то он будет в нирване, хотя и в Девачен.

----------


## ullu

> Наличие ума - сансарический маркер. В любом пространстве, подпространстве и гиперпространстве...)))


Хум?

----------


## Aion

> Хум?


Вечный Хум...)))

----------


## Гьялцен

> Я о том, что собрание заслуг и вообще накоплений не необходимое и не обязательное условие для перерождения в Девачен.
> Достаточно пожелания в бардо.


Уллу, 
вот цитата:

 Те живые существа, у кого мало благих корней, земли Татхагаты Амитаюса не достигают. Если, Шарипутра, некий сын или дочь хорошей семьи услышит имя Татхагаты Амитаюса, и, очистив свой разум, будет к нему свою мысль направлять, одну ли ночь, две ли ночи, три ли ночи, четыре ли ночи, пять ночей, шесть ночей или семь ночей, то, когда у этого сына или дочери хорошей семьи смертный час придёт, перед ним появится Татхагата Амитаюс вместе с великим собранием шраваков и бодхисаттв; и после смерти его сознание не будет полностью рассеяно. Так смерть пройдя, он сразу же возродится в Стране Крайней Радости Татхагаты Амитаюса. Поэтому, Шарипутра, так как великую пользу от этого вижу, я говорю: благое дело сделает сын или дочь хорошей семьи, если свой разум к той буддхакшетре направит.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Уллу, 
> вот цитата:


По этой цитате получается весьма забавная вещь. Стоит сделать неизмеримо плохие действия, а потом повторять мантру или дхарани несколько дней - в результате родишься в Сукхавати без особых проблем.

----------


## Aion

> Стоит сделать неизмеримо плохие действия, а потом повторять мантру или дхарани несколько дней - в результате родишься в Сукхавати без особых проблем.


 Дык, сказано же: 


> Те живые существа, у кого мало благих корней, земли Татхагаты Амитаюса не достигают.


А вообще, конечно, в процессе смерти всякое может произойти:


> Учение особого метода
> 
> «В это время, которое предшествует смерти, человек достигает границы между счастьем и страданием, Сила благих и дурных мыслей увеличивается».
> 
> Вот о чем гласит коренной текст.
> В момент смерти, поскольку индивидуум находится на границе между впадением в сансару и достижением освобождения, сила благих или дурных мыслей очень велика. Если во время смерти отрицательные мысли возникнут в том, кто осуществлял добродетель в течение жизни, тогда эти добродетели не будут иметь никакого действия и человек низвергнется в измерение ада.
> С другой стороны, если во время смерти благие мысли порождаются кем-то, кто отрицательно действовал в течение жизни, это зло не будет иметь действия и человек отправится в измерения радости.
> 
> УКРАШЕНИЕ СОЛНЕЧНОГО СВЕТА
> Комментарий на текст «Учение Шести Светильников»

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дык, сказано же


то есть опять возвращаемся к тому, что надо устанавливать благие корни, т.е. возводить причинно-следственные связи и т.д.

----------


## Aion

> то есть опять возвращаемся к тому, что надо устанавливать благие корни, т.е. возводить причинно-следственные связи и т.д.


Дык: 


> Ныне в Бенаресе, в роще Рши-патана,
> запущено Татхагатой Колесо Благородной Дхармы,
> которого не остановить: ни шраману, ни брахману,
> ни богу, ни Маре, ни Брахме
> и никому во вселенной.
> 
> *Дхамма-чакка-паваттана сутта*

----------


## Tong Po

> Лока не может иметь признак сансары или нирваны. Это имхо ошибка.
> Будда жил в локе людей, при этом он был в нирване. 
> Так же Будда Амитабха ведь в Девачене находится, при этом там и другие существа.
> И при таком раскладе , когда мы предполагаем что лока может быть нирваной или сансарой получается что просветление достигается рождением в просветленной локе. Но это же абсурд.
> Так что в какой бы локе ты ни родился , в сансаре ты там будешь или в нирване зависит исключительно от состояния твоего сознания.


Так я как раз с этим согласен. Нам с Вами, в принципе, не о чем спорить. Я о том же и толкую с самого начала. Нет никакого деления на "сансарические" и "нирванические" миры.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Те же кто рождаются в чистых землях не полностью просветлены, иначе им не понадобилось бы это рождение, зачем просветленному особые условия для просветления?  Cтало быть они все ещё находятся в сансаре, да. Но не из-за того, что Девачен сансарический мир, а из-за того, что состояние их сознания таково - где бы они не родились они в сансаре. Если же там родится Будда, то он будет в нирване, хотя и в Девачен.


Нет, есть разница. В том-то и проявляется искусность Будды Амитабхи, что люди с сансарным мышлением могут с опорой на него, Амитабху, родиться вне миров сансары- в чистой земле, имеющей отличные от сансарных миров характеристики.
Да, здесь может показаться нелогичным освобождение благодаря "силе другого"-  но ключевой пункт все же вера. Сутру привели, чего мудрить-то? Это вполне определенный метод, один из многих в буддизме.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, есть разница. В том-то и проявляется искусность Будды Амитабхи, что люди с сансарным мышлением могут с опорой на него, Амитабху, родиться вне миров сансары- в чистой земле, имеющей отличные от сансарных миров характеристики.


Основания для утверждения, что  чистая земля, имеет отличные от сансарных миров характеристики где? Из Сукхавати-вьюхи этого не следует. Более того, там прямо говорится, что в Сукхавати живут существа, всё ещё находящиеся в сансаре (см. цитаты из сутры выше).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В сансарном мире окружающее является отражением кармы живых существ. и поскольку карма не так хороша, много всяких острых камней, грубых местностей, болот и т.д. на этом уровне возможно говорить о мире как сансарном и нирваническом. когда говорится что очистив ум человек начинает видеть чистую землю уже здесь в грубом мире, получается что главное это ум, а не место. а в земле Амитабхи все создано им, вне зависимости от кармы живых существ.

----------

Гьялцен (30.10.2009), Дифо (31.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Правильно. Было бы глупо утверждать, что ум может быть грубым, тонким или нирваническим.
Некоторые психи видят вместо стенки туалета в психушке аэродром и отряд армянских вертолётчиков. Сам видел, Миларепа отдыхает.)))

----------


## ullu

> Нет, есть разница. В том-то и проявляется искусность Будды Амитабхи, что люди с сансарным мышлением могут с опорой на него, Амитабху, родиться вне миров сансары- в чистой земле, имеющей отличные от сансарных миров характеристики.
> Да, здесь может показаться нелогичным освобождение благодаря "силе другого"-  но ключевой пункт все же вера. Сутру привели, чего мудрить-то? Это вполне определенный метод, один из многих в буддизме.


Да не бывает миров сансары вне состояния ума. Сансары снаружи и нирваны снаружи не бывает.
Снаружи явления не обладают никакими самосуществующими качествами, ни сансарностью, ни нирванностью.

Я же привела пример с Буддой. Он жил в локе людей, но не в сансаре.

Мне не кажется нелогичным освобождение благодаря силе другого, мне кажется бредом освобождение которое заключается не в пробуждении знания природы Будды в уме, а в попадании в какое-то место.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, есть разница. В том-то и проявляется искусность Будды Амитабхи, что люди с сансарным мышлением могут с опорой на него, Амитабху, родиться вне миров сансары- в чистой земле, имеющей отличные от сансарных миров характеристики. Сутру привели, чего мудрить-то?


Если говорить про нирвану, то во многих текстах утверждается, что она нигде не пребывает, т.е. родиться в ней невозможно. Поэтому говорить что какой-то мир пребывает в нирване или является нирваническим - довольно странно. Тем более что в сутре ясно говориться о составляющих частях этой чистой страны. И они вполне "материальны" и постижимы обычным сансарическим существом. И также говориться, что они являются *причинами* для дальнейшего обретения просветления.
А фраза *Сутру привели, чего мудрить-то?* довольно веселая. В одном из текстов посвященным Курукулле в Кангьюре есть описание ого, как можно сделать своеобразный крем для обуви (если мне память конечно не изменяет). Но вы же не пользуетесь представленным "методом", а покупаете крем в магазине. Причем он не соответствует параметрам указанного в тексте.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, 
> вот цитата:
> 
>  Те живые существа, у кого мало благих корней, земли Татхагаты Амитаюса не достигают. Если, Шарипутра, некий сын или дочь хорошей семьи услышит имя Татхагаты Амитаюса, и, очистив свой разум, будет к нему свою мысль направлять, одну ли ночь, две ли ночи, три ли ночи, четыре ли ночи, пять ночей, шесть ночей или семь ночей, то, когда у этого сына или дочери хорошей семьи смертный час придёт, перед ним появится Татхагата Амитаюс вместе с великим собранием шраваков и бодхисаттв; и после смерти его сознание не будет полностью рассеяно. Так смерть пройдя, он сразу же возродится в Стране Крайней Радости Татхагаты Амитаюса. Поэтому, Шарипутра, так как великую пользу от этого вижу, я говорю: благое дело сделает сын или дочь хорошей семьи, если свой разум к той буддхакшетре направит.


   Благодаря пожеланиям будды Амитабхи, единственным решающим элементом,
определяющим способность ума переродиться в этом состоянии,  оказывается соответствующее стремление человека.  Все,  что требуется - только абсолютное убеждение,  что такой мир опыта возможен,  и горячее желание достичь этого состояния. 

Сутры Амитабхи говорят, что все особые черты такого  чистого  мира являются характерными признаками неотъемлемыми от веры
практикующего.

 Хотя именно  стремление  и  убежденность являются решающими движущими силами, определяющими может или нет ум переживать этот мир чистого  блаженства, нам необходимо рассмотреть четыре фактора или причины,  которые существенно важны для того,  чтобы практика оказалась успешной

Его Преподобие КАЛУ РИНПОЧЕ

----------


## ullu

> Источник таких сведений, плиз?


158. В этом стихе Шантидева воссоздает описание Сукхавати — чистой страны будды Амитабхи. Будучи бодхисаттвой, он принял сорок восемь обетов, в том числе обет создать чистую страну для всех, кто верит ему. В этой стране нет низших уровней существования, а также женщин, ибо все женщины, которые перерождаются там, превращаются в мужчин в момент смерти. В этой стране существа рождаются в бутоне лотоса, который они сами создают, призывая Амитабху. Все существа здесь обладают золотыми телами, отмеченными тридцатью двумя признаками совершенства. Все, здесь рожденные, обладают знанием своих прошлых жизней, а также «божественным оком» (т. е. знанием цикла перерождений всех существ) и «небесным ухом» (т. е. способностью слышать голоса людей и богов). Все здесь способны передвигаться сверхъестественными способами и читать мысли других существ (см.: The Shambhala Dictionary of Buddhism and Zen. Boston, 1991). 

Из комментарии к Бодхичарья аватаре.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В этом стихе


Поискал подобный стих в тексте Шантидевы. И что-то не нашел.
Не могли бы точнее указать, какой именно стих или строфу искать? В этой работе Шантидевы женщины вообще редко упоминаются. А вот упоминания про Амитабху так и не нашел

----------


## Гьялцен

> Мне не кажется нелогичным освобождение благодаря силе другого, мне кажется бредом освобождение которое заключается не в пробуждении знания природы Будды в уме, а в попадании в какое-то место.


однако метод с опорой на "силу другого" проповедан Шакьямуни.  Что не так-то? 
сказано же, что этот путь требует веры. Тогда он становится превосходным быстрым путем.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> однако метод с опорой на "силу другого" проповедан Шакьямуни.  Что не так-то? 
> сказано же, что этот путь требует веры. Тогда он становится превосходным быстрым путем.


И при этом противопоставляется текстам Нагарджуны

----------


## Карма Палджор

> однако метод с опорой на "силу другого" проповедан Шакьямуни.  Что не так-то? 
> сказано же, что этот путь требует веры. Тогда он становится превосходным быстрым путем.


Извини, он же Гьялцхен, но тогда приводи не слова, а аргументируй текстами. И если говоришь про Шакьямуни, то показывай ссылки, где ты это находил и что по твоему там подразумевалось.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

ну вот например :
Шарипутра, следует верить моим словам и словам всех Будд Бхагаванов: если некий сын или дочь из хорошей семьи к земле Будды Бхагавана Амитаюса мысль направят, направили в прошлом или направляют сейчас, все они станут невозвращающимися (авинивартания) и достигнут наивысшего и полного просветления (ануттара самьяксамбодхи), в той земле Будды Амитаюса родившись. Поэтому, Шарипутра, все добрые мужчины и женщины к той земле должны с верой мысль направить, и тогда они возродятся в той земле.

плюс учения комментаторов школы чистой земли разъясняют и дополняют это утверждение   (забыл взять один такой текст, чтобы привести цитаты)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ну вот например :


То что написано - опять-таки не показывает "силу другого". Показывает только то, что существо там родится в силу своей веры или устремлености. И станет там действовать, чтобы достичь просветления. А насчет комментаторов... пока лучше остановиться на Шакьямуни. Или уж на индийских комментариях, а не поздних комментариях последователей школ чистой земли.

----------


## Гьялцен

> То что написано - опять-таки не показывает "силу другого". Показывает только то, что существо там родится в силу своей веры или устремлености. И станет там действовать, чтобы достичь просветлления.


патриархи Чистой земли и комментаторы формулировали этот метод. Пороюсь дома в текстах. притащу в понедельник цитаты.
в целом мысль такая, что благодаря обетам Будды Амитабхи обычные существа могут родиться в Девачене- и это не зависит от уровня их медитативных постижений. То есть опора происходит на обеты будды. а не на собственную медитацию - отсюда такая формулировка.

----------

Доржик (31.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> патриархи Чистой земли и комментаторы формулировали этот метод. Пороюсь дома в текстах. притащу в понедельник цитаты.


В сообщении, пока ты писал свой ответ, было добавлено, что пока лучше разбираться с учениями Шакьямуни и старыми индийскими комментариями, а не лезть в то, контекст чего может быть и не известен или может быть неправильно понят. Вдобавок обоснования с указанием на сами первоисточники в виде Шакьямунии индийских учителей -  пока не вижу

----------


## Гьялцен

Кроме указанной сутры есть еще сутра созерцания Амитаюса и Сутра обетов Амитабхи...

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> 158. В этом стихе Шантидева воссоздает описание Сукхавати — чистой страны будды Амитабхи.


А про чистую страну будды Акшобьи есть? )

----------


## Aleksey L.

вобщем, получается, что нынешние города - чистые земли будд

----------


## ullu

> однако метод с опорой на "силу другого" проповедан Шакьямуни.  Что не так-то? 
> сказано же, что этот путь требует веры. Тогда он становится превосходным быстрым путем.


Не так то, что сансарой вы почему-то называете место, а не состояние ума.

----------


## ullu

> Поискал подобный стих в тексте Шантидевы. И что-то не нашел.
> Не могли бы точнее указать, какой именно стих или строфу искать? В этой работе Шантидевы женщины вообще редко упоминаются. А вот упоминания про Амитабху так и не нашел


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/bodhisat.htm

44. За благие деяния ты родишься в просторной, благоуханной и прохладной сердцевине лотоса.
Вскормленное сладкими речами Победителя
Твое прекрасное тело появится из цветка, распустившегося в лучах Мудреца,
И среди сыновей сугат ты предстанешь пред ним158.

----------


## Aleksey L.

цель и итог практик Акшобьи - победить свой гнев (что также - цель всех буддийских учений). 
цели Амитабы - свершение чистой земли, которая превосходит все другие чистые земли. (то есть Амитаба задался такой бодхисаттвовской целью) 

чис.зем. Акшобьи - улучшение той земли, где когда-то жил человек Шакьямуни, то есть его земля, "Абхирати", развилась в окружении Шакьямуни, являясь традиционной. 
чис.зем Амитабхи - превосходство над другими чистыми землями. (то есть можно допустить что над всеми 21 биллионом чистых земель). В отличие от Акшобьи, Амита - необычный будда и он во многом отношении не напоминает других будд. В отличие от Шакьямуни, который вступил в нирвану, он не вступает в нирвану, потому что у него бесконечная жизнь. Также, рождение там происходит метаморфно (что необходимо, так как женский пол там не существует). Географически, там нет ни горы Сумеру, ни океанов, ее окружающую. 

Абхирати более склоняется к "Северной стране" (уттаракуру) и там есть женщины. В северной стране не надо исполнять обеты-предписания, так как люди умны и свободны от страсти, гневы и глупости, а удовольствия происходят сами собой, то есть обычное (мирское) дело. Из-за отсутствия сангхи, в "северной стране" также нет конфликтов. Чистый мир Акшобьи напоминает земной рай. 

Сукхавати - более приближенный к "небесному". Там также не надо беспокоиться о жизни, так как все дается само-собой. Но говорится, что удовольствия в Сукхавати бесконечны и неописуемы. То есть писания расчитаны на людей, которые желают "небесных наслаждений" больше, чем стремятся к превосходному просветлению. 

Попросту говоря, чистые земли буддистов те - в которых в гармоничное единение между природой и культурой. Также можно видеть в историческом описании чистых земель, что условия жизни улучшаются (в прогрессии) к более современным писаниям.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## ullu

> То что написано - опять-таки не показывает "силу другого". Показывает только то, что существо там родится в силу своей веры или устремлености. И станет там действовать, чтобы достичь просветления. А насчет комментаторов... пока лучше остановиться на Шакьямуни. Или уж на индийских комментариях, а не поздних комментариях последователей школ чистой земли.


Силой "другого" создано то, что такое очень благое рождение достигается одной лишь силой веры человека, и что при других раскладах, в отсутствии силы "другого" , силой веры не достигается.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (31.10.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

в контексте чистых земель, имхо, можно провести параллели, что сансара также - место, не избавленное от неблагоприятных причин-условий, в силу которых их населяют "злые, глупые, неуравновешенные, некультурные" людские существа, чей уровень жизне-бытия не позволяет им эволюционировать.

----------

Гьялцен (30.10.2009), Доржик (31.10.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Самсара - состояние ума. Это я читала у ЕССТ, кажется. Стало быть, Нирвана - тоже.
Правда, это уже мой домысел  :Smilie:

----------


## Вангдраг

Дэвачен ,конечно,сансарический мир.Иначе нельзя его было бы достичь лишь силой устремления.(Как например чист.зем.Акшобхьи).Сансара то разная бывает.

----------


## Маша_ла

Т.е., Вы хотите сказать, что в Девачене рождаются в силу трех ядов? Страсти, гнева и невежества? Я очень сильно в этом сомневаюсь. Это не самсара и не нирвана. Нирвана - это, по-видимому, полное просветление. А Девачен - это для Бодхисаттв от 1 уровня, кажись? Я очень сомневаюсь, что там можно по желанию родиться. Но давайте будем надеяться и верить, может и получится. Практика главное и развитие сострадания и любви. И накопление заслуг, но не для своего благого перерождения, а для всех живых существ! Наверное. Имхо.

----------


## Aion

> Т.е., Вы хотите сказать, что в Девачене рождаются в силу трех ядов?


Вы хотите сказать, что Девачен - это курорт для бодхисаттв 1-го бхуми, чтобы они отдыхали от практики?)))

----------


## Маша_ла

Это не курорт в нашем понимании, но там можно получать учения, медитировать, а не просто хорошо проводить время и исполнять свои желания. Это не рай в христианском смысле этого слова. Как перевалочный пункт, возможно? После 1 уровня, уже нет возврата в нижние миры, не будет неблагих рождений, поэтому Бодхисаттва развивается дальше, учится, медитирует, сострадает, помогает. Но не проводит бездарно время в ничего неделанье и развлечениях. Если Вы это имели в виду  :Smilie: 
Пожалуй, у нас - самсарных существ и у Бодхисаттв будут разные определения курортов  :Smilie:  Для кого курорт- 5-звездочный отель, где все включено и возможность ничего не делать как можно более долгий промежуток времени, а для Бодхисаттв - возможность получать учения на благо всех существ у Будд и других Бодхисаттв, а также практиковать эти учения и помогать существам. Разные уровни, понимаете ли. Разные понятия о курортах  :Smilie:  Имхо.

----------

Доржик (31.10.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (02.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Разные уровни, понимаете ли.


Понимаю. Разные уровни сансары...

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, с т.з. Вашего самсарного восприятия  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (31.10.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Это обязательно знать ученику Оле Нидала?



мне интнресно

----------


## Дифо

> Дэвачен ,конечно,сансарический мир.Иначе нельзя его было бы достичь лишь силой устремления.(Как например чист.зем.Акшобхьи).Сансара то разная бывает.




Досточтимый геше Чжамьян Кенце. Из книги "Лочжонг с разъснениями практики Белой тары":

Если вы рождаетесь в местах, которые называются Чистыми областями, то это значит, что вы уже вне пределов сансары.


http://www.universalinternetlibrary.ru/book/lo/lo1.htm

----------

